# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Al 10 dagen ongesteld door het vergeten van de pil

## Lotte123

Hallo, 

Ik heb een probleem met mijn menstruatie. Ik ben deze maand voor het eerst de pil gaan gebruiken maar ik ben de pil 2 keer vergeten. 
1 keer in de eerste week en 1 keer in de tweede week. Ik heb ze allebei daarna meteen ingenomen. Maar toen werd ik ineens ongesteld in de tweede week. Ik zit inmiddels in het einde van mijn derde week maar ben nog steeds ongesteld. Het is nu de 10e dag dat ik ongesteld ben. 
Is dit iets ernstigs?
Moet ik nu doorgaan met het slikken van de pil en mijn stopweek overslaan?
En kan ik na dat mijn ongesteldheid gestopt is wel meteen veilig seks hebben?

Alvast bedankt iedergeval
Groetjes Lotte

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lotte,

Dit kan wel eens gebeuren als je een aantal pillen vergeet, doorbraakbloedingen.
Het is niet ernstig, je moet enkel even afwachten wanneer het stopt met bloeden, je kunt het beste nu gewoon je strip afmaken, en dan gewoon aan je stopweek beginnen. Het is dan goed mogelijk dat je in je stopweek niet ongesteld wordt omdat je dit al geweest bent, ook moet je lichaam nog even wennen aan de pilgebruik.

Ik zou adviseren nadat je ongesteldheid gestopt is dat het wel mogelijk is tot veilige seks (gebruik condooms! Door het vergeten van een aantal pillen ben je niet veilig tegen zwangerschappen!) Ook moet je proberen een beetje in het ritme van het pilslikken te komen, voorkom zo min mogelijk dat je pillen vergeet, probeer ze netjes iedere dag in te nemen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

